# just looking for one



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

nope, didnt bag a wood duck, but I did spend a nice morning on the (non specific) ponds courtesy of a most generous MS member. He openly shared his spots and his experience. Something this rookie deeply appreciates

THANKS ! I learned a lot today

More mallards today than anything. Next time = wood !


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

If you ever make it over to my area, drop me a line. Early in the season it is about all we get. Mallards get smart quick, but the Woodies are not a quick to catch on.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kevlar said:


> step up to the plate here and help the guy out getting a woodie.


Wow I'm childish, that is funny right there.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

thanks Bellyup...will do


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'm still looking to bag that first wood duck.

If anyone has a "tag-along" spot open this season.....keep me in mind.


Mahalo


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Are you familiar with shiawassee?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Shi - hunter ??

Shi - kid ??

or the SGA ???


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Seems like there are always lots of wood ducks when I hunt rivers. I went and walked a river last week in search of a youth spot. Kicked up lots of woodies

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

...most of my contacts were lost in a recent 'puter crash



please give me another shout if you have room

Mahalo


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

duckhunter382 said:


> go find some backwaters in the woods I jumped somewhere around 50 last weekend just walking around eating acorns.


Why were you walking around eating acorns?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierra09 (Oct 22, 2011)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Why were you walking around eating acorns?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That's what I was wondering....

Kudos to those helping out the rookie! (I realize this is an older-ish post, but still...). As a more or less rookie myself, I am always very thankful for the help that the more experienced have shown me. The few times I get to go out with them I have learned quite a bit. Also, woodies just look incredible on the wall!


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

What cracks me up about this thread is that a woodie is in my opinion the easiest duck to get a nice mounter from in MI.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Wife: "Where are you going so early?"

Me: "Well, there's this guy on the Internet and he wants a woodie."

Wife: "Shouldn't he talk to his wife about that?"

Me: "Well, I suppose. He said he wanted a real good one for mounting purposes"

Wife: "Don't they have pills for that?"

Me: Why yes they do. Just a few days ago JD, another Internet friend, was saying how much they helped him. He's been married 27 years!"

Wife: Well tell your friend to get some of those pills from Mr. JD and to stop posting where the birds are. Now come back to bed."


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

TNL said:


> .....and to stop posting where the birds are.


No kidding.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

FIJI said:


> I have one bare spot on the wall that I've been saving for a nice wood duck mount. I'd much rather it be one I bagged than one off of eBay, CL etc.
> 
> Anyone targeting woodies willing to let a relative duck rookie tag along ?
> 
> ...


come find me, oct 15-31st. should be able to get you a nice drake. just shoot me a pm the when we get close to when you want to get out. Probably could even get one early november pretty easily.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

How's it working out? Got to be a good one around yet!


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Fiji, head over to shiawassee, full of woodies. I always seem to miss the packs that buzz me there. Did get one nice drake woody out of there the other day though.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

still nada

watched a little pond that I found scouting for deer. Saw a couple of ducks come in - not sure what they were - but not woodies 

still looking for that wall hanger


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

If its a no go this year.....I've got a flooded beaver pond I know of on public property....maybe try it next year. Pain in the butt to get to and a bit of a drive but hold lots of wood ducks with absolutely no pressure. A fellow Spartan fan is always welcome!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

thanks Jonesy !

*GO GREEN * (even after yesterday!)


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

jonesy16 said:


> If its a no go this year.....I've got a flooded beaver pond I know of on public property....maybe try it next year. Pain in the butt to get to and a bit of a drive but hold lots of wood ducks with absolutely no pressure. A fellow Spartan fan is always welcome!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm almost positive I know exactly what pond this is because I hunted it for the 4 years I went to MSU. We shot prolly 10 or 12 out of there a few weeks ago. Gets pretty blown out after the first couple weeks of the season though.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

cronkdre said:


> I'm almost positive I know exactly what pond this is because I hunted it for the 4 years I went to MSU. We shot prolly 10 or 12 out of there a few weeks ago. Gets pretty blown out after the first couple weeks of the season though.


Not that one lol....it does get pushed hard though. I go way north now a days......try to get out of town to the spots that are really inaccessable....the spots that the lazy guys don't want to go too.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Happy birthday! This thread just turned 1 year old recently! Somebody get this poor guy a wood duck already!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

heck, whats another year :evil:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm staying away from him.

anyone that can't get a wood duck (the 2nd most prolific duck bagged in michigan) , going on two years running.....



well, there's some bad juju around that guy! don't want any of that bad karma to rub off on me! 


can someone please just send him a frozen bird!! :evil:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

dang, Ive been following Branta everywhere he goes hunting and still NADA.
talk about BAD juju


actually, due to my travels and work schedule Ive only been out targeting wood ducks only ....ONCE.. And that was last year courtesy of a generous fellow M-S

I plan to try again soon.

Meanwhile....the PELICANS down here in Myrtle Beach sure make easy targets! :yikes:



karma is as karma does Branta


and.....it beats the helloutta cyberscouting !!


----------



## michiganduckmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

What the hell you give up Brevoort That wasnt nice


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

You should be scouting more then just pelicans at Myrtle Beach!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

too blasted cold and windy

only thing left were the pelicans,....and some ppl who bugged out of the hurricane zone to hunker down in MB


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

OBX 

after some fun there with Brant and Pinners, 
then head inland and whack some Black Jacks and (finally) get that Woodrow


----------



## Spartan_dude (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't feel bad your not the only Spartan who has been hoping to get a woody to for the mantle. Opening day a few years ago my buddy got a nice one (only thing we shot all day).
Another tough one for us today but ill never count out a Izzo coached team. 
Go Green!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

In Pittsburgh now, heading into the hurricane zone & Rhode Island :sad:


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Imagine how much that woody will mean to you after all this time. You should print this thread off to hang under your bird when you get him back from the taxi. Good luck with your goal. Mike


----------

